# September Melody (piano - bassoon)



## Guy Bacos (Jan 25, 2010)

Hope you enjoy this demo, it is a duet for piano and bassoon.

September Melody

(The bassoon is from the VSL download instrument)

Comments are welcomed.

Thanks!

Guy


----------



## OB.one (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: September Melody (demo for piano and bassoon)*

Bonjour Guy,

Just heard your piece three consecutive times.
I really loved it and the bassoon is really a great instrument.
His high register always interesting and intriguing.

Have you composed it more like an improvisation between the two instruments or you've composed it by finding first all the themes parts on the piano ? ...

It would be interesting to learn the creative side of the process.

All the Best from Paris.

Olivier
wwww.myspace.com/obonemusic


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: September Melody (demo for piano and bassoon)*

Bonjour Paris et ON.one.

Merci pour le compliment. J'ai apprécié davantage le registre aigu du basson en faisant ce démo, une sorte d'effet plaintif. 

Je ne procède jamais de la même manière pour écrire. Parfois je fais une réduction complète avant toute chose. Pour cette pièce ça a été un mélange, je n'ai pas fais une réduction des 2 instruments, par moment l'accompagnement me guidait, me donnais la direction harmonique que je cherchais, et a d'autres moments la mélodie. Mais la texture et les enchaînements harmoniques affectaient beaucoup la mélodie. De temps en temps je procède comme ça, ça dépend de mon "mood"


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 25, 2010)

Google translation:

Thank you for the compliment. I appreciated more the high register of the bassoon by this demo, a sort of plaintive effect.

I never proceed in the same way to write. Sometimes I make a complete reduction above all else. For this piece it was a mixture, I do not have a reduction of 2 instruments, by the time the accompanying guided me, gave me the harmonic direction that I wanted, and other times the melody. But the texture and harmonic progressions affected much melody. From time to time I shall like that, it depends on my "mood"


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lovely as usual Guy. I have a question about the creative process too. VSL instruments have so many different articulations, how do you compose with them? Do you add articulations details (articulation collage) as you go or just use some general ones and then come back and fill in details later?

My tendency is to always grab a really simple playable instrument and therefore I tend to veer away from using VSL in the beginning even though I really like the sounds.

Also, when you use different articualtions within the same instrument do you put these onto different tracks? I as that Cubase has a unique new method of switching articulations but how is this best done with other DAWs?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: September Melody (demo for piano and bassoon)*

Hi Synergy,

VSL is in some ways a different school than most libraries. I use to find it tedious working with all these articulations but knowing more than ever that this is an important factor that will give it character at the end, I don't mind taking more time for that. Ex. I started using much more the non vibrato patches, although they sound pretty dull alone, but when used sparingly, at the right place, it makes the surrounding notes (with vib) more expressive. 

1-The way I proceed is first play and record the phrase with a simple patch, like leg perf. 

2-Then I change the main articulations, like stacc, leg fast, etc 

3-The 3rd step I work in between the cracks with more subtle articulations. instead of just stacc, some slower notes could be détaché or porta. along with the proper dynamics or with velocity fader.

4-The whole time I'm still working on the piece I keep paying attention if there's something, one passage, a single note that bothers me on that line, and I once more make more subtle changes. Once again, I don't mind investing this time because it will save you a lot of time at the end if your piece already sounds good.

There's really nothing special about what I do, it's just a habit.

No, I don't put them on different tracks, it's all on one track, although sometimes I get lazy and use other tracks, in more orchestra stuff. But if you look at the video demos I did for VSL, I did 30 of them and each one is done on a single track. And so if you work that way, on the long term you start changing your habits, your way of thinking for these things. 

Hope I was able to answer your questions.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: September Melody (demo for piano and bassoon)*

Thanks for the insights. I'm so stuck in Kontakt its hard for me to get comfortable with other UIs, yet VSL seems like the one that really adds useful functions.

How do you do articulation changes within a single patch? With key switches or with patch changes?

Also, since many of the articulations reside inside different programs, how do you keep them all on the same track? I can't figure that out. For composing it would seem nice (and visually clean) to keep everything on the same track but I can't see how that is possible as there are so many patches and so many choices.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: September Melody (demo for piano and bassoon)*

I don't understand your question. Unless you're still with the old pro edition? With Vienna Instrument it's a piece of cake. Can you clarify? Also have you seen the video demos? It shows that part.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: September Melody (demo for piano and bassoon)*

Man, that sounds so nice. It does sound a bit much on low/mids or is that me?

whatever... it's so musical..really lovely.


----------



## veetguitar (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: September Melody (demo for piano and bassoon)*

Guy, could you specify is this bassoon 1 or two. I think 2 is much more detailed. o=<


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: September Melody (demo for piano and bassoon)*

Thanks artsound! :D I'll have to check those low mids.

veetguitar, it's bassoon 1, bassoon 2 has pretty much the same articulations, the difference is in the timbre.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 26, 2010)

Guy, thanks for pointing us to these videos. I missed many of them and they are a great resource. I wish they were all downloadable though as it would nice to access these when using the instrument and not having to hunt around on the net.

These are really wonderful demonstrations. Thank you so much.


----------



## Andy B (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: September Melody (demo for piano and bassoon)*

Hi Guy,

I really enjoyed listening to this. Lovely harmonies and very understated. 

The mix sounded good on the whole, but I'd personally like to hear either less, or a more transparent reverb.

Thanks for posting. :D 

Andy.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: September Melody (demo for piano and bassoon)*

Thanks for posting Andy.  Must confess you were right.

I posted a new mix (same link). I thinks it works better now. Also I reduced the piano vol, it was too loud for a dedicated bassoon demo.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 27, 2010)

Very cool my friend! 

Let them pay you well, do you hear?!


----------

